# Has O2 got an email address for customer services or a complaints dept?



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

Pretty much have wasted 2 days now waiting for DPD to collect a damage phone for repair and sick of the scripted answers you get with calling them. I have even tried to get the addresses to write to them but when you pull the links up on the website they are empty with no info.

So does such a mythical address exist where you can email a company like O2 to tell them what you think?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 21, 2012)

Customer services: mycare@o2mail.co.uk
Complaints: complaints@o2mail.co.uk
Abuse: abuse@o2mail.co.uk
Nuisance Call dept: ncb@o2.com
High-level complaints: complaintreviewservice@o2.com 

From http://www.consumerdeals.co.uk/o2contact.html


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> Customer services: mycare@o2mail.co.uk
> Complaints: complaints@o2mail.co.uk
> Abuse: abuse@o2mail.co.uk
> Nuisance Call dept: ncb@o2.com
> ...


been scouring the support section for ages trying to find anything thank you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2012)

whether they will respond to your e-mail is another matter entirely...


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 21, 2012)

evildacat said:


> been scouring the support section for ages trying to find anything thank you.


 
A company actually putting direct contact details for complaints in an easy to find section of their website? Have you been drinking?


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

*The reason i was given as to why this will not be collected till tomorrow was a DPD driver will not have been in my area today, guess which logo'd van has just driven down my road past my house.*


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> A company actually putting direct contact details for complaints in an easy to find section of their website? Have you been drinking?


i will be soon if i do not get someone to kill


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2012)

evildacat said:


> *The reason i was given as to why this will not be collected till tomorrow was a DPD driver will not have been in my area today, guess which logo'd van has just driven down my road past my house.*


 
You took a photo (next to today's newspaper) and emailed it to them right?


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> whether they will respond to your e-mail is another matter entirely...


they are currently testing the life of the battery on my old mobile now


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> You took a photo (next to today's newspaper) and emailed it to them right?


nope they planned it perfectly as the phone with a camera that works is broken the one i am using now the camera is broken they must have pre planned this just to get me irrate


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> Customer services: mycare@o2mail.co.uk
> Complaints: complaints@o2mail.co.uk
> Abuse: abuse@o2mail.co.uk
> Nuisance Call dept: ncb@o2.com
> ...


 
May have posted those details on the O2 official forum page, woops


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2012)




----------

